# Anschlag in Instanbul - Von Vorne



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Juni 2016)

Leider gab es leider wie einen Anschlag.
Diesmal hat es Türkei getroffen. Genauer gesagt Istanbul.

Das ganze geschah vor nicht all zu vielen Stunden.
Die derzeitigen Berichte beziehen sich auf einen Selbstmord Anschlag bei denen 10 Leute umgekommen sowie 60 Leute verletzt worden sind.
Hierbei soll es sich um 2 Selbstmörder gehandelt haben.

Wie seht ihr den Zustand zurzeit ? Kann es so weiter gehen ? Oder sollte es jetzt mal endlich eine Lösung geben ? Wenn ja ? Wie würde eure Lösung aussehen ?


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2016)

Nunja, ich sehe das insgesamt wohl "gelassener" als andere. Keien Frage, leider wieder ein tragischer Fall.

Aber was zumindest Westeuropa angeht, haben wir gerade 2 Jahrzehnte mit vergleichsweise wenig Toten durch Terror hinter uns. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein ist meiner Meinung nach die Welt nicht sonderlich gefählicher geworden. Menschen haben schon immer andere Menschen umgebracht, daran wird sich leider nichts ändern. Der einzige Unterschied für Unbeteiligte ist nur, dass Informationen über solche Anschläge wesentlich schneller von A nach B gelangen und dazu noch in tausendfacher Ausfertigung. 

Wo man damals auf die Zeitung oder die Tagesschau am nächsten Tag warten musste, kann man heute Informationen in Sekunden abrufen. An jeder Ecke flackert ein neues "BREAKING NEWS" rein, man wird erschlagen mit Informationen. 

Der Anschlag von Paris hat mich letztes Jahr auch zum nachdenken gebracht. Liveticker kannte ich eigentlich nur vom Sport ober teilweise auch von großen Naturkatastrophen. Neu war für mich der Liveticker über einen Terroranschlag. Ich hab auf den Ticker auf meinem Handy geblickt, wartend bis die nächste Nachricht kommt. Rückblickend betrachtet doch abstrus. Man saß vor dem Bildschirm, las dass weitere 10 Menschen tot seien, keine 500km entfernt von dem Punkt an dem ich saß und das vielleicht erst 1 oder 2, vielleicht auch 5 oder 10 Minuten erst her war. 
Da kamen bei mir schon Überlegungen hoch, ob wir uns selbst wirklich einen Gefallen tun, über alles und jenes in sekundenschnelle bescheid zu wissen. Wovon ich überzeugt bin ist aber, nicht jeder Mensch kann mit dieser Menge an Daten umgehen. Darüber bin ich mir sicher. Denn die Menge an Informationen zeigen nicht die Norm, sondern nur die Abweichung der Norm, dass muss man sich klarmachen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. Juni 2016)

Dem ist wohl so, das man einfach oft mit allem Erschlagen wird was man vorgelegt bekommt.

Dennoch ist Terrorismus ein großes Problem und sollte endlich mal ausgemerzt werden.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist Terrorismus ein großes Problem und sollte endlich mal ausgemerzt werden.



Das ist leider der Traum einer perfekten Welt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. Juni 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Dem ist wohl so, das man einfach oft mit allem Erschlagen wird was man vorgelegt bekommt.
> 
> Dennoch ist Terrorismus ein großes Problem und sollte endlich mal ausgemerzt werden.



Wie willst du sowas ausmerzen ? Du löscht eine Terrorzelle aus und es entstehen zwei neue. Der Terror ist wirklich ein riesen Problem, aber ich wüsste nicht was man dagegen tun könnte. Da es sich nicht um eine Armee handelt die sich klar durch ihre Uniform zu erkennen gibt, ist das echt schwierig. Neben dir im Bus oder Supermarkt könnte einer von denen sein, und du merkst es noch nicht mal. Wie auch ? Die haben nicht Terrorist auf der Stirn stehen. 

Terrorismus ist die moderne Form davon was damals Guerilla Krieg war. Splittergruppen oder sogar einzelne Personen, die aus der Masse heraus operieren, um nach der Tat in dieser wieder unterzutauchen. Keine Ahnung wie man sowas bekämpfen will, von daher glaube ich leider das es noch sehr lange Terrorismus geben wird.


----------



## S754 (29. Juni 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist Terrorismus ein großes Problem und sollte endlich mal ausgemerzt werden.


Terror gibts schon seit eh und je. Das ist nichts neues. Nur heutzutage fällt das mehr auf bzw. rückt mehr in den Fokus wegen den vielen Medien etc. die es früher einfach nicht gab.

Urlaub würde ich in der Türkei im Moment auf keinen Fall machen. Da häufen sich die Anschläge in den letzten paar Monaten.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2016)

Die Anzahl der Toten ist leider auf 41 gestiegen und fast 200 Verletzte sind zu verbuchen.
Einer der Truppe hat in der Menschenmenge gerufen, dass gleich Bomben losgehen werden und somit sind die Menschen alle Richtung Ausgang gerannt.
Leider war das eine Falle um die Todeszahl zu erhöhen, denn am Ausgang wurde auf die Masse gewartet...
Es wird vermutet, dass die politische Annäherung Israels und Russlands zur Türkei ein Grund gewesen sein könnte. 
Die UEFA lässt übrigens keine Schweigeminute zu mit dem Grund, dass dies nur gestattet werde, wenn der Fußball direkt des ausführenden Landes und der Turnierteilnehmer davon betroffen sind.
Das türkische Volk beklagt sich und sagt, da sieht man mal wie viel Wert wir in den Augen der Europäischen Ländern haben, man wünscht sich den Zusammenhalt, welchen es auch bei zB den Pariser Terror - Anschlägen gegeben hatte. Dort waren ja sehr viele hochrangige Politiker (auch türkische) und zig tausende Menschen an Trauermärschen beteiligt. Es fanden auch überall Schweigeminuten statt, jedoch verstehe ich nicht, warum die UEFA dies hier nicht für angebracht erachtet...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja, ich sehe das insgesamt wohl "gelassener" als andere. Keien Frage, leider wieder ein tragischer Fall.
> 
> Aber was zumindest Westeuropa angeht, haben wir gerade 2 Jahrzehnte mit vergleichsweise wenig Toten durch Terror hinter uns.
> 
> ...



Neu ist aber auch die Wirkung in der Fläche. Wenn man aus deiner obigen Grafik die IRA- und ETA-Anschläge rausrechnet, bei denen in einem kleinen Gebiet Leute mit Interesse an diesem Gebiet Gewalt ausgeübt haben, dann dürfte nicht mehr viel übrig bleiben und wir haben zwar keinen Anstieg bei den Anschlags- aber zumindest bei den Opferzahlen. Es ist für das Bedrohungsmanagement aber schon ein großer Unterschied, ob Anschläge gegen einen relativ kleinen Kreis von Personen verübt werden, zu dem auch die erklärten Feinde gehören, oder ob man sie 100te bis tausende Kilometer entfernt in einer fremden Großstadt eine willkürliche Gruppe von Menschen treffen (zuletzt nicht selten sogar Touristen, also Personen mit komplett unkontrolliertem Background).
Das eine soll die eigenen Gegner terrorisieren, das andere die gesamte Welt - und deswegen spielt Terror auch heute eine größere Rolle.



> Der Anschlag von Paris hat mich letztes Jahr auch zum nachdenken gebracht. Liveticker kannte ich eigentlich nur vom Sport ober teilweise auch von großen Naturkatastrophen. Neu war für mich der Liveticker über einen Terroranschlag.



9/11?

Live-Ticker gibt es zu allen Großereignissen, die das Leben einer ausreichend großen Anzahl von Menschen in ausreichend geringer Entfernung (100 in Paris oder 100000 in Afrika  ) bedrohen. Terroranschläge erreichen selten diesen Maßstab und vor allem sind sie selten ein ablaufender Prozess und natürlich brauchen auch Medien Zeit, bis der Ticker steht.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 9/11?



1990er Jahrgang.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juni 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Toten ist leider auf 41 gestiegen und fast 200 Verletzte sind zu verbuchen.
> Einer der Truppe hat in der Menschenmenge gerufen, dass gleich Bomben losgehen werden und somit sind die Menschen alle Richtung Ausgang gerannt.
> Leider war das eine Falle um die Todeszahl zu erhöhen, denn am Ausgang wurde auf die Masse gewartet...
> Es wird vermutet, dass die politische Annäherung Israels und Russlands zur Türkei ein Grund gewesen sein könnte.
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich, welchen Wert hat die Türkei denn für die andern europäischen Länder? Die Türkei unter Erdogan ist auf dem direkten Weg in einen islamischen Gottesstaat.  Kein Mensch, der eine freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung verinnerlicht hat, kann sich mit den politischen Entwicklungen in der Türkei identifizieren. Den einzigen Wert, den ich mit der Türkei noch teile, ist Döner.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (30. Juni 2016)

@*Bester_Nick*
Du solltest wirtschaftlichen und geopolitischen Wert in Betracht ziehen und da ist die Türkei ein Dreh und Angelpunkt und war es schon immer für den Westen. Dein Kommentar ist anläßlich eines Anschlags im Bezug auf islamischer Gottesstatt völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen und dient anscheinend nur dazu, dich über das Land - was du vermutlich nicht mal kennst ebensowenig die Menschen - auszulassen. Der letzte Satz spiegelt den Grad deiner Argumentationsfähigkeit wieder möchte ich meinen. Solche Aussagen müssen doch wirklich nicht sein. Zudem solltest du dich erstmal erkundigen was die Türkei im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern die dafür weitaus länger gebraucht haben, in kürzester Zeit unter Atatürk geschafft hat, eine Modernisierung die selbst heute seinesgleichen sucht und nur weil ein Erdogan momentan in den Augen vieler nicht alle Tasse beisammen haben soll, bildet man sich kein kurzfristiges Urteil. Ausserdem sehe ich in Europa keine nennenswerten tollen Werte die es anzustreben gilt, am wenigsten (westlich orientierte) Papierdemokratie die keine ist und den EU Bürgern unter solch einem EU Parlament eher finanziell belastet und in eine Krise -> Krieg auf Zeit steuert.  Steuergelder kommen in einen Topf und werden im Angesicht nacheinander Pleite gehender Staaten veruntreut usw. Hier weiteres aufzuzählen ist ein anderes Thema und über Menschlichkeit in der EU, sollten wir erst gar nicht anfangen. Wer weiß was für Herren da oben sitzen und was sie sich so geleistet haben (Wirtschaftskriminielle etc.) dürfte so ein Gebilde wie die EU und wofür Sie stehen soll, keineswegs gutheißen oder schönreden.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2016)

Es sind 42 unschuldige Menschen gestorben und fast 300 verletzt. Sind die toten der zB Pariser Anschläge mehr wert? Es geht nicht um Erdogan und seine Politik, es geht um Zusammenhalt gegen den Terror.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn es um den Zusammenhalt gegen den Terror geht, müssten wir dann nicht auch mit Schweigeminuten, Trauermärschen und Halbmast wehenden Fahnen auf Terroranschläge z.B im Irak reagieren?


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wie willst du sowas ausmerzen ? Du löscht eine Terrorzelle aus und es entstehen zwei neue. Der Terror ist wirklich ein riesen Problem, aber ich wüsste nicht was man dagegen tun könnte. Da es sich nicht um eine Armee handelt die sich klar durch ihre Uniform zu erkennen gibt, ist das echt schwierig. Neben dir im Bus oder Supermarkt könnte einer von denen sein, und du merkst es noch nicht mal. Wie auch ? Die haben nicht Terrorist auf der Stirn stehen.
> 
> Terrorismus ist die moderne Form davon was damals Guerilla Krieg war. Splittergruppen oder sogar einzelne Personen, die aus der Masse heraus operieren, um nach der Tat in dieser wieder unterzutauchen. Keine Ahnung wie man sowas bekämpfen will, von daher glaube ich leider das es noch sehr lange Terrorismus geben wird.


Guerilla-Krieg bzw die Guerilla-Strategie als solches ist zeitlos, der Terrorismus bedient sich bestimmter Elemente, aber das der Guerilla-Krieg von damals der heutige Terrorismus ist, ist falsch. 




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wenn es um den Zusammenhalt gegen den Terror geht, müssten wir dann nicht auch mit Schweigeminuten, Trauermärschen und Halbmast wehenden Fahnen auf Terroranschläge z.B im Irak reagieren?



Verstehe ich auch nicht. Solange der Terror weit weg von uns passiert, interessiert es kaum einen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. Juni 2016)

Alle Menschen sind gleich viel Wert, egal ob sie eine Behinderung haben, Moslemisch oder Christlich sind.
(Ausser natürlich sie sind Politiker in Deutschland, böser Scherz am Rande)

Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, dann trifft es auch Deutschland. Der Tag wird kommen an dem auch mal Merkel umdenkt. Siehe Fukushima und Kernkraft.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

.....was hat Merkel mit dem globalen Terrorismus zu tun?
Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Terroristen eine "Flüchtlingskrise" brauchen um nach Deutschland zu kommen?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> .....was hat Merkel mit dem globalen Terrorismus zu tun?
> Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Terroristen eine "Flüchtlingskrise" brauchen um nach Deutschland zu kommen?



Das nicht, aber bei dem allgemeinen Chaos haben sie es um einiges einfacher.  Schnell mal untertauchen und sich unter die Flüchtlinge mischen, haben ja schon welche gemacht.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

Wozu untertauchen?
Mal ehrlich, so gut wie alle Anschläge wurden von Staatsbürgern der EU, in der EU durchgeführt.
--> Und wenn die "Verstärkung" brauchen, dann kommen die Terroristen nicht als Flüchtlinge mit einem Schiff, sondern als Urlauber mit dem Flugzeug.
Waffen und Sprengstoff kommt auch nicht aus den Fluchtstaaten, sondern aus ehemaligen Sowjetgebieten oder dem Kosovo.
Daher....


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> .....was hat Merkel mit dem globalen Terrorismus zu tun?
> Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Terroristen eine "Flüchtlingskrise" brauchen um nach Deutschland zu kommen?



Weißt du nicht mehr ? 2011 ? Fukushima ?
Ich denke das ganze wird genauso kommen. Es wird stärker eingelenkt, mehr dafür getan um den Terror einzuschränken.

Hasst mich jetzt mal für mein Egozentrisches denken, ist mir egal:
Meiner Meinung nach gehören Religionen abgeschafft. Sie sind für mich total Sinnlos und sind oft für bekannt gewesen viel Geld mit Bullshit zu machen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wozu untertauchen?
> Mal ehrlich, so gut wie alle Anschläge wurden von Staatsbürgern der EU, in der EU durchgeführt.
> --> Und wenn die "Verstärkung" brauchen, dann kommen die Terroristen nicht als Flüchtlinge mit einem Schiff, sondern als Urlauber mit dem Flugzeug.
> Waffen und Sprengstoff kommt auch nicht aus den Fluchtstaaten, sondern aus ehemaligen Sowjetgebieten oder dem Kosovo.
> Daher....



Wenn die Terroristen schon teilweise bekannt sind, wäre es sehr bescheuert mit dem Flugzeug zu kommen. Du weißt doch selber das es viel riskanter ist am Flughafen erwischt zu werden, als wenn sie sich unter Hunderte Flüchtlinge mischen.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wenn die Terroristen schon teilweise bekannt sind, wäre es sehr bescheuert mit dem Flugzeug zu kommen. Du weißt doch selber das es viel riskanter ist am Flughafen erwischt zu werden, als wenn sie sich unter Hunderte Flüchtlinge mischen.



Nö, als Flüchtling werden dir relativ zügig Fingerabdrücke etc.pp genommen, und es wird versucht deine Identität festzustellen.
Wenn du dann als Flüchtling hier ankommst, kannst du dir nicht aussuchen in welchen Kreis du geschickt wirst, und hast die Pflicht in diesem zu verweilen.
Wenn ich am Flughafen mit einem gefälschten Pass fliege behelligt mich niemand und kann machen was ich will.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nö, als Flüchtling werden dir relativ zügig Fingerabdrücke etc.pp genommen, und es wird versucht deine Identität festzustellen.
> Wenn du dann als Flüchtling hier ankommst, kannst du dir nicht aussuchen in welchen Kreis du geschickt wirst, und hast die Pflicht in diesem zu verweilen.
> Wenn ich am Flughafen mit einem gefälschten Pass fliege behelligt mich niemand und kann machen was ich will.



Aha btw die die versucht haben den Anschlag in der Düsseldorfer Altstadt zu machen, kamen aus einem Flüchtlingsheim bei mir aus der Stadt


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

Ist doch das beste Beispiel wie "gut" das geklappt hat, alle wurden in ihrem Flüchtlingsheim gefasst. Nach einem Tip aus Frankreich.
Stell dir mal vor die wären keine Flüchtlinge sondern Rucksacktouristen gewesen, da wäre das Auffinden weit schwieriger.
Profis waren es (gott sei dank) ebenfalls nicht, sie hatten weder Sprengstoff, noch Waffen, noch einen Plan.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist doch das beste Beispiel wie "gut" das geklappt hat, alle wurden in ihrem Flüchtlingsheim gefasst. Nach einem Tip aus Frankreich.
> Stell dir mal vor die wären keine Flüchtlinge sondern Rucksacktouristen gewesen, da wäre das Auffinden weit schwieriger.
> Profis waren es (gott sei dank) ebenfalls nicht, sie hatten weder Sprengstoff, noch Waffen, noch einen Plan.



Stimmt Profis waren es nicht und deswegen wurden sie auch erwischt. Profi´s hätten sich wahrscheinlich schon längst aus dem Flüchtlingsheim verdrückt, und wären woanders untergetaucht. Egal ob Flugzeug,Schiff, Zug oder Flüchtlinge, viele Wege führen ins Land und die Grenzen sind löchrig wie Schweizer Käse.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Stimmt Profis waren es nicht und deswegen wurden sie auch erwischt. Profi´s hätten sich wahrscheinlich schon längst aus dem Flüchtlingsheim verdrückt, und wären woanders untergetaucht. Egal ob Flugzeug,Schiff, Zug oder Flüchtlinge, viele Wege führen ins Land und die Grenzen sind löchrig wie Schweizer Käse.



Wie gesagt, das ist aber nicht "Merkels Verdienst", wie so viele schreien.
Die Grenzen sind schon ewig offen, wenn man ehrlich ist gibt es schon seit dem Verschwinden des eisernen Vorhangs keine unüberwindbaren Grenzen mehr.
Man muss sich halt entscheiden was man will, Sicherheit um jeden Preis und Einschränkungen in der Reisefreiheit oder --> "um Lösung wird gebeten".


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ist aber nicht "Merkels Verdienst", wie so viele schreien.
> Die Grenzen sind schon ewig offen, wenn man ehrlich ist gibt es schon seit dem Verschwinden des eisernen Vorhangs keine unüberwindbaren Grenzen mehr.
> Man muss sich halt entscheiden was man will, Sicherheit um jeden Preis und Einschränkungen in der Reisefreiheit oder --> "um Lösung wird gebeten".



Tja wenn ich eine Lösung für das Problem hätte, wäre ich jetzt Politiker. Die sollen sich darum kümmern, dafür werden sie schließlich bezahlt. Ich lasse meine Arbeit ja auch nicht andere Leute machen.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt so einfach ist das nicht.......ist es wenn es um gesellschaftliche Fragen geht, vermutlich nie.
Aber das beste ist, egal welche Lösung du am Ende findest, mindestens eine Million Foren/Facebook-User werden es am Ende besser wissen.

Bestes Beispiel ist auch die Türkei, die haben einen ganz anderen Polizeiapparat als wir --> puufff, trotzdem Anschlag.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

--Doppelpost--


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt so einfach ist das nicht.......ist es wenn es um gesellschaftliche Fragen geht, vermutlich nie.
> Aber das beste ist, egal welche Lösung du am Ende findest, mindestens eine Million Foren/Facebook-User werden es am Ende besser wissen.



Stimmt, zufrieden ist heutzutage irgendwie keiner mehr. Über alles wird gemeckert und schlecht gemacht, kann man hier im Forum teilweise gut beobachten.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Stimmt, zufrieden ist heutzutage irgendwie keiner mehr. Über alles wird gemeckert und schlecht gemacht, kann man hier im Forum teilweise gut beobachten.



Liegt an der Kommunikation.
Es geht nicht mehr um Faktenlage, alles muss schnell konsumiert werden, so auch Information.
Wenn ich mit Großbuchstaben irgendeinen Mist in Internet schreibe, und dahinter "FAKT!" einfüge --> glauben mit vermutlich mindestens 10% der Leser diesen Mist.
Manche Medien hauen in die gleiche Kerbe......"Flüchtlingswelle", "Migrantenflut"......das klingt nach Naturkatastrophe, und soll es auch.
"Der Untergang des Abendlandes" --> mit Sicherheit.

Das kann man beliebig weiter führen.....heute gab es die Meldung dass es nur noch 2,6mio Arbeitslose gibt --> wenn ich das jetzt mit "ALLES LÜGE es sind 26 Millionen, DIE WOLLEN UNS FÜR DUMM VERKAUFEN!!!!"kommentiere, bekomme ich vermutlich mehr Daumen nach oben als nach unten.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Stimmt, zufrieden ist heutzutage irgendwie keiner mehr. Über alles wird gemeckert und schlecht gemacht, kann man hier im Forum teilweise gut beobachten.



Ja, wie soll man auch zufrieden sein. 
Nvidia ist so teuer^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. Juli 2016)

This ^

Ich habe das gute Recht zu meckern dank der freien Meinungsäußerung.
Ich meckere gerne über den Staat, einfach weil so viel mMn. falsch gemacht wird. Allein schon die Drogenprohibition, da kriege ich die Kretze.

Ich bin vor allem mal dafür das die Grenzen sich hier auch mal "verengen" sollten. Der Ansturm ist einfach viel zu groß und gut für die Wirtschaft ist es auch nicht. Menschlich gesehen ist es natürlich nicht gut, aber es darf nicht nur danach gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> 1990er Jahrgang.



Verstehe. Damals lief auf allen größeren Sendern und auch auf den Zweitgrößten, z.T. selbst auf denen, die sonst nur fertig zusammengeschnittene Widerholungen abspulen, nichts anderes. Und vom frühen Vormittag bis in die Nacht rein. Man konnte z.T. durch 10-15 Kanäle zappen und das einzige, was sich änderte, war die Einblendung vor dem eigentlichen Bild und der Sprecher. Wie es damals mit Internettickern aussah, weiß ich nicht - zum einen war das Internet noch nicht das primäre Informationsmedium, zum anderen waren die meisten großen Nachrichtenseiten über Stunden hinweg nicht zu erreichbar, weil alle Server unter Last zusammenbrachen. Habe noch zu keinem anderen "Event" eine vergleichbare Live-Berichterstattung gesehen, wie zu diesem Terroranschlag.




aloha84 schrieb:


> .....was hat Merkel mit dem globalen Terrorismus zu tun?
> Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Terroristen eine "Flüchtlingskrise" brauchen um nach Deutschland zu kommen?



Das nicht. Aber Waffen für Saudi-Arabien, Bürgschaften für den Iran, Ausbilder im Irak, Al Quaida Bekämpfer in Afrika und Verbündete in Syrien liefern vielleicht die Anlässe, die Terroristen brauchen.




nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Tja wenn ich eine Lösung für das Problem hätte, wäre ich jetzt Politiker. Die sollen sich darum kümmern, dafür werden sie schließlich bezahlt. Ich lasse meine Arbeit ja auch nicht andere Leute machen.



Wirst du auch gefeuert, wenn du unerfüllbare Wünsche von Kunden nicht sofort umsetzt?


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nicht. Aber Waffen für Saudi-Arabien, Bürgschaften für den Iran, Ausbilder im Irak, Al Quaida Bekämpfer in Afrika und Verbündete in Syrien liefern vielleicht die Anlässe, die Terroristen brauchen.



Ich kann diese Ansicht ebenfalls nachvollziehen.
Ich glaube aber (ob es so ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht!), dass der islamische Terrorismus keinen solche "politischen" Anlass benötigt, um Deutschland als Ziel auszuwählen.
Ihnen reicht unsere westliche Lebensweise, ihnen reicht es dass wir ungläubig sind.
Mit Sicherheit sind es Faktoren, aber Anlässe.....ich weiß nicht.

Natürlich kann man es auch mal ohne die oben genannten Maßnahmen versuchen. Schicken wir halt keine Ausbilder in den Irak oder Afghanistan, sollen die doch selber sehen wie sie klar kommen.
Keine Waffen mehr für Saudi Arabien, nicht aus Deutschland oder sonst wo her, und auch keine militärische Unterstützungen für den gesamten nahen Osten.......das Problem ist, keiner weiß wie das Ergebnis aussehen würde.
Kehrt dann Ruhe ein? 
Falls nicht, können wir als zivilisierte restliche Welt, Massakern einfach zusehen ohne zu handeln oder zu helfen.
Das sind ja nicht nur politische Fragen, sondern vor allem auch moralische.

// Wie gesagt, mir fällt für die ganze Problematik keine Lösung ein.........und wenn die Lösung einfach wäre, gäbe es vermutlich schon eine.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Ansicht ebenfalls nachvollziehen.
> Ich glaube aber (ob es so ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht!), dass der islamische Terrorismus keinen solche "politischen" Anlass benötigt, um Deutschland als Ziel auszuwählen.
> Ihnen reicht unsere westliche Lebensweise, ihnen reicht es dass wir ungläubig sind.
> Mit Sicherheit sind es Faktoren, aber Anlässe.....ich weiß nicht.
> ...



Es gibt im Grunde / genau betachtet auch nur drei Lösungen.

Die erste Lösung ist völlige Abschottung, heißt Alle Muslime raus aus Europa und keine Muslime mehr rein nach Europa, da Generalverdacht, wer es trotzdem versucht wird direkt auf dem Absatz wieder ausgewiesen. Wen man so will wäre das die Eiserner Vorhang 2.0 Variante. 
Wäre aber auch die absolut unhumanste Variante die man fahren könnte.

Zweite Möglichkeit, der totale Überwachungsstaat mit dem absolut gläsernen Bürger, wo zu jeder Person Bewegungsprofile erstellt werden, alles zentral gespeichert wird, vom Kindergarten bis zum ableben und man jeder Person einen Ortungschip implementiert um sie jeder Zeit verfolgen zu können und auch das abhören überall, sogar in den eigenen 4 Wänden ohne Anlass legal wäre.
In so einem Fall dürfte es schwer werden im Einflussbereich eines solchen Überwachungsstaates noch ilegale Aktivitäten zu planen, allerdings wars das dann auch mit der Freiheit, dem Recht auf Privatssphäre und man müsste immer damit rechnen das dieses System von den falschen Leuten auch dafür missbraucht werden könnte um noch ganz andere Menschen zu verfolgen als nur Terroristen...

Die dritte Möglichkeit ist halt damit zu leben das es halt immer und überall zu terroristischen Anschlägen kommen kann. Das ist der Preis für eine offene und "tollerante" Gesellschaft den man halt zahlen muss (nichts ist umsonst und alles hat seinen Preis), vor allem dann wen man in dieser Gesellschaft mit Menschen zusammen leben will bei denen es Minderheiten gibt die sozialgesellschaftlich oft noch nicht das gleiche Level haben wie wir hier, aber die versuchen ihr rückständiges Weltbild der Mehrheit (teils recht "erfolgreich") aufzuzwingen. Das soll aber nicht heißte das auch hier alles perfekt ist nur weil wir im allgemeinen dort gesellschaftlich etwas weiter sein mögen.
Die dritte Lösung wäre wohl auch die die solche terroristischen Minderheiten auch am ehsten frustriert, eine Gesellschaft die sich ihre Erungenschaften nicht durch Terroranschläge kaputt machen lässt ist ein frustrierender Feind.
Leider nur springt der Westen auf die Terroanschläge immer wieder wie ein Hund an dem man von hinten eine mit dem Stock auf den Hintern gegeben hat und schränken wir unsere Gesellschaft immer weiter im Bezug auf Freiheit, Privatsphäre, ect. ein und stellen alle Muslime unter Generalverdacht.

Im Grunde entwickeln wir uns seit spätestens 2001 sehr deutlich sichtbar in eine Richtung, nämlich in die Richtung von Möglichkeit zwei, hin zu einem Überwachungsstaat (allen vorran die USA).
Man kann also nicht sagen unsere Politiker hätten keine Lösung, oder würden keine Lösung wählen, aber sie haben die Lösung gewählt die meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste von allen ist, weil sie der direkte Weg hin zu Totalitrismus und Unrecht ist.
Das einzige was dazu noch fehlt wen so eine Überwachung einmal eingerichtet ist sind die Menschen die noch ganz andere "Subjekte" loswerden wollen als nur islamische Terroristen.
Die DDR hat es vorgemacht wie schnell man in so einem System mit den falschen Äußerungen unter die Räder kommen kann und dort waren die technischen Möglichkeiten nicht so allumfassend und tiefgreifend wie das heute der Fall ist, wo es mitw esentlich weniger personellen Aufwand und weit umfassender möglich ist alles interssante zu erfassen und auzuwerten.

Kurz um, jeder sollte sich fragen ob Angst vor Terrorismus wirklich ein guter Ratgeber ist um Entscheidungen zu treffen wie man damit umgeht und ob vermeindliche Sicherheit es wirklich Wert ist dafür vieles von dem aufzugeben was der Westen die letzten 70 Jahre erreicht hat.
Ist ein Weg für eine "Lösung" einmal mehr als zur Hälfte gegangen wird es nur noch schwer möglich umzudrehen und das was man in Gang gesetzt hat zu stoppen und eines steht dabei fest, die Konsequenzen so eines Weges werden hart und nachhaltig ausfallen.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juli 2016)

Deine genannten Lösungen sind für mich ja nicht wirklich Lösungen. 

Denn keine der drei "Lösungen" führt dazu, dass es keinen Terror mehr gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Deine genannten Lösungen sind für mich ja nicht wirklich Lösungen.
> 
> Denn keine der drei "Lösungen" führt dazu, dass es keinen Terror mehr gibt.



Überhaupt keinen Terror ist auch eine Utopie, das wirst du nie erreichen, genauso wenig wie das es keine Rassisten mehr gibt oder extremistische christliche Täter.
Außerdem würde eine totaler Überwachungsstaat sehr wohl die Chancen enorm erhöhen das Anschläge nicht mehr möglich sind, aber zu welchen Preis?


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2016)

Überwachung hast du in den USA weit mehr, und wie man sieht gibts leider viel zu oft Vorfälle von irren Menschen, die unzählige Leute erschießen.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Überwachung hast du in den USA weit mehr, und wie man sieht gibts leider viel zu oft Vorfälle von irren Menschen, die unzählige Leute erschießen.



Ja du hast viel mehr Überwachung, aber noch lange keinen totalen Überwachungsstaat.
Darum geht es doch. "Etwas" mehr Überwachung hilft nicht es schränkt nur die Freiheit und Privatssphäre ein, ohne wirklich mehr Sicherheit.
Erst mit einer totalen Überwachung in wirklich allen Bereichen, bis in die eigenen 4 Wände, ohne Verdacht und dauerhafte Datenspeicherung, sowie jederzeit verfolgbare Bewegungen jedes Bürgers würde sich das ändern, aber wäre`es das mehr Sicherheit wert?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. Juli 2016)

Wie soll man Millionen von Menschen kontrollieren, das wäre ein Riesenaufwand. Außerdem gibt es immer Schlupflöcher da nützt die beste Überwachung nichts. Es ist so gut wie unmöglich jeden einzelnen zu 100 % "Im Auge" zu behalten. Durch totale Überwachung wird es nur schwieriger, das ist alles. Am Ende leidet nur der normale Bürger.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2016)

Und so ein System hat gleichzeitig auch Unmengen an potenziellen Schwachstellen, sodass es nicht praktikabel ist. 

Ich halte mich an da Sprichwort: Wer Freiheit für Sicherheit opfert, verliert am Ende beides.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

Verstehe die erste Lösung nicht, was hat das mit Muslimen zu tun?
Die Terroristen sind keine, da sie unschuldige Menschen umbringen.
Als Moslem ist der Mord eines Menschen gleichgesetzt mit dem Mord aller.
Es ist also die selbe Bestrafung und Sünde zu verzeichnen wenn man einen Menschen ermordet, als hätte man die ganze Menschheit ausgelöscht.
In Saudi Arabien sind heute Bomben hochgegangen und dies sollen Moslems gewesen sein?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Verstehe die erste Lösung nicht, was hat das mit Muslimen zu tun?
> Die Terroristen sind keine, da sie unschuldige Menschen umbringen.
> Als Moslem ist der Mord eines Menschen gleichgesetzt mit dem Mord aller.
> Es ist also die selbe Bestrafung und Sünde zu verzeichnen wenn man einen Menschen ermordet, als hätte man die ganze Menschheit ausgelöscht.
> In Saudi Arabien sind heute Bomben hochgegangen und dies sollen Moslems gewesen sein?



Ist das so .... da klingt aber so manche Sure anders.

Raum zu einer eher aggressiven Auslegung geben folgende Koranverse:
Sure 4,47 (Die Weiber, Medina): Zwang und Gewaltausübung in der Religion sind eindeutig erlaubt. Es wird sogar dazu aufgerufen.
Sure 4,89 Muslime sollen soziale Interaktionen mit Ungläubigen vermeiden und keine Freundschaft mit ihnen pflegen.
Sure 8, 39 (Die Beute, Medina): Kampf gegen all jene, die den Islam ablehnen, bis sie bereit sind, Allah anzubeten.
Sure 8,55-60: Ungläubige sind keine menschlichen Wesen. Gewalt ihnen gegen*über ist ein legitimes Mittel.
Sure 9,5 (Die Reue, Medina): Der sog. „Schwertvers“, der sich wohl in erster Linie gegen Polytheisten richtete. Er spricht ganz klar davon, dass ihnen gegenüber Gewalt ausgeübt werden darf.
Sure 9,123: Aufruf zum Kampf gegen die Ungläubigen.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2016)

Immer super wenn Sure völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen werden. So nen Blödsinn kann ich auch mit der Bibel machen...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Juli 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Immer super wenn Sure völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen werden. So nen Blödsinn kann ich auch mit der Bibel machen...



Dann mach mal  Und ich habe nix auf dem Kontext gerissen. Kannst ja selber mal nachschauen, ich kann ja nix dafür wenn es dort so schwarz auf weiss steht. Man kann natürlich auch immer alles leugnen und schönreden, ist am einfachsten.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Dann mach mal  Und ich habe nix auf dem Kontext gerissen. Kannst ja selber mal nachschauen, ich kann ja nix dafür wenn es dort so schwarz auf weiss steht. Man kann natürlich auch immer alles leugnen und schönreden, ist am einfachsten.



Kein Problem, hab grad sowieso nichts besseres zu tun  (Bibelübersetzung von 1912)

1) 





> [SUP]22 [/SUP]             Wenn jemand gefunden wird, der bei einem Weibe schläft, die einen  Ehemann hat, so sollen sie beide sterben, der Mann und das Weib, bei dem  er geschlafen hat; und sollst das Böse von Israel tun.
> [SUP]23 [/SUP]             Wenn eine Dirne jemand verlobt ist, und ein Mann kriegt sie in der Stadt und schläft bei ihr,                                                                              [SUP]24 [/SUP]             so sollt ihr sie alle beide zu der Stadt Tor ausführen und sollt sie  steinigen, daß sie sterben; die Dirne darum, daß sie nicht geschrieen  hat, da sie doch in der Stadt war; den Mann darum, daß er seines  Nächsten Weib geschändet hat; und sollst das Böse von dir tun.


 5.Mose;22;22-24

2) 





> [SUP]13 [/SUP]             Wenn jemand beim Knaben schläft wie beim Weibe, die haben einen  Greuel getan und sollen beide des Todes sterben; ihr Blut sei auf ihnen.


 3.Mose;20;13

3) 





> [SUP]19 [/SUP]             Ach Gott, daß du tötetest die Gottlosen, und die Blutgierigen von mir weichen müßten!                                                                              [SUP]20 [/SUP]             Denn sie reden von dir lästerlich, und deine Feinde erheben sich ohne Ursache.


 Psalm 139; 19-20

4) 





> [SUP]14 [/SUP]             Und Mose ward zornig über die Hauptleute des Heeres, die Hauptleute  über tausend und über hundert waren, die aus dem Heer und Streit kamen,                                                                              [SUP]15 [/SUP]             und sprach zu ihnen: Warum habt ihr alle Weiber leben lassen?


 4.Mose;31;14-15

Mal paar herausgesucht 


Beides schwachsinnige Bücher.

Wenn ich will sagt mir jedes Buch, die ganze Welt soll ausgerottet werden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Verstehe die erste Lösung nicht, was hat das mit Muslimen zu tun?
> Die Terroristen sind keine, da sie unschuldige Menschen umbringen.
> *Als Moslem ist der Mord eines Menschen gleichgesetzt mit dem Mord aller.*
> Es ist also die selbe Bestrafung und Sünde zu verzeichnen wenn man einen Menschen ermordet, als hätte man die ganze Menschheit ausgelöscht.
> In Saudi Arabien sind heute Bomben hochgegangen und dies sollen Moslems gewesen sein?



Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können - danke!


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2016)

Doppelpost, sry.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Juli 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Kein Problem, hab grad sowieso nichts besseres zu tun  (Bibelübersetzung von 1912)
> 
> 1)  5.Mose;22;22-24
> 
> ...



Tja wir wir beide sehen können , tun die "Bücher" sich nicht viel. Das Problem ist nur das manche die sehr ernst nehmen, und wir sehen ja wie das enden kann.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Tja wir wir beide sehen können , tun die "Bücher" sich nicht viel. Das Problem ist nur das manche die sehr ernst nehmen, und wir sehen ja wie das enden kann.



Tja das ist eh klar, aber es ging einfach nur darum das der Islam als Religion da nichts mit zu tun hat


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Juli 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Tja das ist eh klar, aber es ging einfach nur darum das der Islam als Religion da nichts mit zu tun hat



Die Religion ist ihr Werkzeug, auch wenn sie sie missbrauchen. Macht aber keinen Unterschied. Also kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen. Das man nicht alle unter einen Hut stecken kann, sollte aber auch klar sein.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Juli 2016)

Radikale Strömungen einer Glaubensrichtung haben auch etwas mit der eigentlichen Religion zu tun.
Salafisten    welche die Leute anwerben und radikalisieren haben etwas mit dem Islam  zu tun. 
Fanatische Krieger die den "Propheten" rächen in dem sie z.B.  die   Hebdo Leute ermorden sind Probleme mit dem sich die Religion   auseinander setzen muss. Und wenn beim Anschlag in Brüssel das   Flughafenpersonal Beifall klatscht und Polizisten im judenfreien   Moolenbeck angegriffen wird während sie die Täter sucht, scheint das   Sympathisantennetz wohl nicht so klein zu sein. 
Natürlich spielt da auch  die Sozialpolitik eine Rolle. Die Radikalen sammeln in solchen Milieus  ihr Personal zusammen. Andererseits könnte man als Zeichen für die  Radikalen die Fatwa gegen Rushdie aufheben und eine Fatwa gegen solche  Radikalen aussprechen.

Man kann aber auch den Kopf in den Sand stecken. Dann hat der Papst auch nichts mit der katholischen Kirche zu tun.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Radikale Strömungen einer Glaubensrichtung haben auch etwas mit der eigentlichen Religion zu tun.
> Salafisten    welche die Leute anwerben und radikalisieren haben etwas mit dem Islam  zu tun.
> Fanatische Krieger die den "Propheten" rächen in dem sie z.B.  die   Hebdo Leute ermorden sind Probleme mit dem sich die Religion   auseinander setzen muss. Und wenn beim Anschlag in Brüssel das   Flughafenpersonal Beifall klatscht und Polizisten im judenfreien   Moolenbeck angegriffen wird während sie die Täter sucht, scheint das   Sympathisantennetz wohl nicht so klein zu sein.
> Natürlich spielt da auch  die Sozialpolitik eine Rolle. Die Radikalen sammeln in solchen Milieus  ihr Personal zusammen. Andererseits könnte man als Zeichen für die  Radikalen die Fatwa gegen Rushdie aufheben und eine Fatwa gegen solche  Radikalen aussprechen.
> ...



Die Religion ist Mittel zum Zweck, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Wenn ich will kann ich aus deinem Alias auch herauslesen, ich solle meinen nächsten umbringen  Das Problem ist nicht das geschaffene Objekt sondern der Erschaffer.


----------



## DerLachs (5. Juli 2016)

Gerade Europa hat in den letzten ca. 100 Jahren oft genug gezeigt, dass man Kriege nicht nur aus religiösen Gründen führen "muss".


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Religion ist Mittel zum Zweck, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Wenn ich will kann ich aus deinem Alias auch herauslesen, ich solle meinen nächsten umbringen  Das Problem ist nicht das geschaffene Objekt sondern der Erschaffer.



Exakt, Religion ist nunmal immer das was ich daraus mache. In der westlichen Welt sind die Leute nunmal gebildeter und dadurch nicht so anfällig für Propaganda und Populismus (jedenfalls habe ich das mal gedacht  )...


----------



## Woohoo (5. Juli 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Exakt, Religion ist nunmal immer das was ich daraus mache.



Damit  zerstört man natürlich die Regel- und Ordnungsstruktur einer  Religionsgemeinschaft. Wenn man dem Papst sagt, dass man Katholik ist  aber zugleich auch homosexuell und Abtreibungsbefürworter darf man  selber gerne noch daran glauben Katholik zu sein. Wenn man sich schon  ernsthaft einer Religion zuordnen möchte dann gibt es auch Regeln an die  man sich hält.  Schließlich glaubt man ja und man darf nie vergessen,  dass es noch viele Leute gibt die wirklich!  gläubig sind. Ansonsten ist  man im besten Fall irgendwie spirituell oder man glaubt am Ende an  alles.

Die Radikalen von denen ich oben Sprach glauben eben  wortwörtlich und denken genauso weiter kämpfen zu müssen wie ihr  "Prophet" es getan hat. Die Moderaten müssen mit ihren Interpretationen  dagegen halten.




> In der westlichen Welt sind die Leute nunmal gebildeter und dadurch  nicht so anfällig für Propaganda und Populismus (jedenfalls habe ich das  mal gedacht  )...



Das hat hier ja niemand behauptet und ist in Anbetracht der hohen Anzahl an konvertierten Kämpfern aus Europa natürlich auch falsch.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ist das so .... da klingt aber so manche Sure anders.
> 
> Raum zu einer eher aggressiven Auslegung geben folgende Koranverse:
> Sure 4,47 (Die Weiber, Medina): Zwang und Gewaltausübung in der Religion sind eindeutig erlaubt. Es wird sogar dazu aufgerufen.
> ...



Lies nochmal mit Kontext:  islam.de / Quran Ubersetzung -  Suren /
Keine Ahnung wo du was liest, ohne Kontext etc.
Will auch nicht diskutieren mit dir, jedem das seine, nur bitte keine Beleidigungen und Lügen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Lies nochmal mit Kontext:  islam.de / Quran Ubersetzung -  Suren /
> Keine Ahnung wo du was liest, ohne Kontext etc.
> Will auch nicht diskutieren mit dir, jedem das seine, nur bitte keine Beleidigungen und Lügen.



Ich habe mir die Suren nicht selber zusammengedichtet sondern von hier.
Wie sollen sich Muslime - gemass dem Koran - gegenuber Christen verhalten? | Orientdienst e.V.

Dasselbe steht hier (siehe letzten Absatz)
Institut fur Islamfragen der Evangelischen Allianz in Deutschland, Osterreich, Schweiz: Wie Muslime Christen sehen - Teil 1

Außerdem habe ich Quellen aus erster Hand, ich kenne seit 5 Jahren 3 Palästinensische Mädels die aus dem Gaza Streifen kommen.
Was habe ich schon stundenlang mit denen diskutiert, und mich wundert immer wieder wie offen die darüber reden.
Ich will hier weder jemand beleidigen noch anlügen, und das du nicht darüber diskutieren willst, respektiere ich.
Trotzdem gibt es einfach Fakten die man nicht leugnen kann.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

Es gibt nur einen Fakt und das ist der Koran, was irgendwelche kleinen/großen Mädels erzählen oder irgendein Evangelischer Verein ist irrelevant.
Mach dir doch dein eigenes Bild und lies in der Quelle, aber mit Kontext.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Fakt und das ist der Koran, was irgendwelche kleinen/großen Mädels erzählen oder irgendein Evangelischer Verein ist irrelevant.
> Mach dir doch dein eigenes Bild und lies in der Quelle, aber mit Kontext.



Ich dachte wir wollten nicht diskutieren aber na gut.

1. Habe ich schon vor Jahren den Koran gelesen.
2. Sind die "Mädels" mit dem Koran aufgewachsen, und im Gaza Streifen wir der sehr ernst genommen.
3. Erzählt auch der evangelische Verein bestimmt keine Lügen.
4. Kann ich dir noch viele andere Links zeigen, die dasselbe Behaupten.
5. Könnte ich dir die gleichen Suren (dann natürlich in original Wortlaut) von "deiner" Seite posten. Allerdings habe ich nicht die Zeit und Lust dafür, die jetzt alle rauszusuchen.
6. Habe ich keine Lust das jetzt durchzukauen


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe hier schon wie und was du angeblich gelesen hast 
Aber ja wir wollen nicht diskutieren, da sinnlos.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier schon wie und was du angeblich gelesen hast
> Aber ja wir wollen nicht diskutieren, da sinnlos.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

Jo keinen, dann wünsche ich dir mal weiterhin viel Spaß beim Lügen verbreiten.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hier ja offensichtlich nichts mehr zum Thema beigetragen wird, erfolgt hiermit die Schließung des Threads. 

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

